# General > Genealogy >  William Sutherland born March 24, 1824  Caithness

## suthe7

Looking for the specific  birthplace of William Sutherland born March 24, 1824, Caithness.  Married a woman by the first name of Margaret (surname unknown) who was Orkadian by birth born May 1832. These 2 individuals settled in Belleville, Ontario, Canada in the 1850's?  It is believed that this William Sutherland was a direct relation to a Captain Sutherland who sailed the Great Lakes of Canada.  Any help will be most appreciated.

----------


## Tricia

Hi.     Approx 14 plus William Sutherland b 1824 in Caithness.  none showing 24 Mar 1824.   
Where did his birthdate/county  come from and was it birth or baptism.? 
 Did he marry Margaret in Caithness? There at least 4 William S marriages to Marg in Caithness and 2 in Orkney between 1845-1855.
Have you any other info eg did they have children - sometimes a clue in the names of 1st born.

Captain Sutherland(Great Lakes)  :  ???? James Sutherland, born 2 April 1803 in Walls and Flotta, Orkney c 26-6-1803; died 12 March 1857 in Desjardins Canal Bridge, Ontario.     THAT may be wrong I believe he was 1803 born in HOY.

Toronto Records:  Capt James ;He had a son Donald George 12 Ap 1839 who followed his father then became a minister .
Below needs checking.
James b 1803 in Hoy : his g'parents from Olrig Caithness:  Alex Sutherland and Janet Budge 
BUDGE	JANET	SUTHERLAND	ALEXR.			OM	13	NOV	1766	Olrig	Caithness	ALEXR. SUTHERLAND/
- they moved to Orkney. Perhaps you William could be born to one of their sons?

----------

